

Ask HN: Opposite of Conversion? - jakejake

I&#x27;m trying to name some terms to track our customer analytics and was wondering if anybody knows &quot;official&quot; or recognized terms for the any of these...?<p>1. A demo who you fail to convert to paying customer
2. A paying customer who cancels
3. A customer who was cancelled and re-starts their subscription<p>Thanks for any advice.
======
dontusually2
You could call the first two of these attrition or drop-out. Differentiate by
whether or not they were free or paid.

For the third, it sounds like a case of (2) followed by a signup.

~~~
jakejake
The term drop-out is what I was searching for, that will work nicely. Thank
you!

